# What line weight for the Ausable this time of year?



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

I'll be camping and canoeing this week. Have an UL with 4 lb. test setup. Should I go with a heavier line? I am using size 0 Mepps, is that too small for up there? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

If your just trout fishing I don't see why 4lb won't work. That's what I use in small streams and bigger rivers....and for stream trout there is never anything too small  Some of my biggest trout have been caught on rapala's 2inches and under and spinners less than a 1/4oz


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks DE82. I'm heading up with the 5 foot ugly stick and symetre reel you recommended for me on the other thread.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

naterade said:


> Thanks DE82. I'm heading up with the 5 foot ugly stick and symetre reel you recommended for me on the other thread.


Works well for me, I think you'll like that set up. Let me know how you do -Bryon


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

Had lots of hits on the Ausable but nothing landed. Switched to a different lure back at the camp site and managed to start landing brookies in the stream. Should have taken the rod on day 2 canoeing the Manistee. Brown trout everywhere and good sized. Looked like a trout pond at one bend.


----------

